# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Τραυματισμένο σπουργιτάκι

## andrkouk

Καλησπέρα,
    έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από σπουργιτάκια;

----------

